# هل فيها نسبة من الذهب ارجوا منكم الاجابة ؟



## كهربائي متوسط (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

من خلال هذا الملتقى الرائع الذي جمع نخبة من الشباب المبدعين والخيرين .

اطرح سؤالي التالي .

هل توجد في الرمال نسبة من الذهب ولاقصد كل الرمال انمال رمال الصحرى .

حيث وللعلم انها توجد عندنا بعض الرمال في الصحرى ويطلبون منا صايغين الذهب في المدن
جلب من هذا الرمال لهم حتى انهم كانوا يشترونها من اهلنا عندما ياتون بها .
علماً انها تحتوي على ذرات صفراء صغيرة وتختلف بكثرتها من مكان الى اخر في الرمال .


والعذر على عدم ترتيب كلامات الموضوع با الشكل المطلوب .
شاكر لكم ممنون


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (9 يناير 2010)

لازال السؤال يطرح نفسة ؟


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

أخى الحبيب كل رمال الصحراء تحتوى على ذهب ولكن بنسب غير إقتصادية ولكن توجد فى بعض الأماكن رمال تحتوى على نسب إقتصادية وأقصد التى تحتوى على أكثر من 5جرام لكل طن وإذا أردت التأكد أكثر يمكن تحليلها ..وسوف أترك لك رقم موبايلى على الخاص لأى إستفسار خاص بهذا الموضوع


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (15 يناير 2010)

عزيزي الكريم للاسف لم استطيع الرد على رسالتك وذلك لعد اكتمال مشاركاتي النصاب 50 مشاركة حسب 
نظام المنتدى امل التوضيح منك اكثر .


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يناير 2010)

للتوضيح أكثر أخي الحبيب أنا أريد مساعدتك في إستخلاص هذا الذهب الموجود في هذه الرمال إن وجد ولا أريد لأحد أن يستغل عدم علمك بطرق الأستخلاص ويشتريه منك بسعر بخس اما عن وسيلة الأتصال يمكنك أن تدخل على الملف الشخصى لى من خلال الضغط على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u386644.html وستجد فيه إيميلى الشخصى ويمكنك مراسلتى عليه .


----------

